# CNC Daten in SPS



## Fluffi (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wie bekommt man am Besten CNC Daten aus einem CNC Programm in eine SPS. Gibt es Postrozessoren die diese Daten in ein SPS verständliches Format umwandeln ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2008)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie bekommt man am Besten CNC Daten aus einem CNC Programm in eine SPS. Gibt es Postrozessoren die diese Daten in ein SPS verständliches Format umwandeln ?



Vorneweg: *CNC* ist nicht gleich SPS.

Was willst Du denn genau machen?


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2008)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie bekommt man am Besten CNC Daten aus einem CNC Programm in eine SPS. Gibt es Postrozessoren die diese Daten in ein SPS verständliches Format umwandeln ?


 

Das Prinzip einer CNC Steuerung ist völlig anders als von einer SPS

Eine S7-300 SIMATIC Mehrachsbaugruppe FM 357-2 wird z.B. mit 
CNC - Befehlen programmiert. Schaue dir das mal an.

Aber wie gesagt, eine Umwandlung CNC -> SPS oder ä. ist weder 
sinnvoll noch möglich.

,


----------



## Martin L. (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo Fluffi,

Über die R-Parameter  Z.B. kannst du von einer Siemens CNC-Steuerung
(802D,810D,840+D etc.) Daten über einen Lesebaustein die Daten in einen
DB schreiben und weiterverarbeiten. O.K.


----------



## manas (16 März 2008)

*Sps-cnc*

hallo fluffi, die XCN500 der Fa. Schleicher enthält gleichzeitig SPS und CNC, welche über einen gemeinsammen Koppelspeicher Daten miteinender austauschen (Rechenparameter u.s.w)
manas


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2008)

manas schrieb:


> hallo fluffi, die XCN500 der Fa. Schleicher enthält gleichzeitig SPS und CNC, welche über einen gemeinsammen Koppelspeicher Daten miteinender austauschen (Rechenparameter u.s.w)
> manas


 

oder auch diese:

http://www.eckelmann.de/cnc-steuerungen_pcbased.html

CODESYS + CNC = schöne Lösung, wenn auch nur als Standalone-Lösung sinnvoll!


Deine: http://www.schleicher-de.com/XCx_500.172.0.html sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus, auf den ersten Bilck.


Gruß


----------



## Tigerkroete (26 März 2008)

Oder man macht das ganze mit TwinCat und dem CNC Paket von ISG.
Über s.g. VE-Variablen kann man dann Daten austauschen.

V.G.,
Tigerkroete


----------



## thomass5 (27 März 2008)

Hallo,
1. Was für ne CNC?
2. Was für ne SPS?
Thomas


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 März 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
ich meine die Software-SPS von Beckhoff. Sie basiert auf Codesys. Der zugehörige "System Manager" der die Hardware konfiguriert kann mit einem Software-CNC-Kern der Firma ISG ausgestattet werden. PLC und CNC können dann über ein s.g. High-Level-Interface miteinander kommunizieren und Daten austauschen. Funktioniert hervorragend und kann viele (ich weiß grad nicht wieviele) Achsen steuern auch mehrkanalig.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## MSB (27 März 2008)

@Tigerkroete
Ist zwar schön das du geantwortet hast, aber ich denke mal das du gar nicht gemeint warst.

Leider geht aus der Fragestellung absolut nicht hervor was "Fluffi" denn gerne machen würde.

Andererseits scheint das auch nicht so wichtig zu sein, weil er hat sich ja immerhin seit mehr als einem Monat nicht mehr gemeldet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomass5 (27 März 2008)

... und ich hab wieder mal nicht genau aufs Datum geschaut .
Thomas


----------



## Tigerkroete (27 März 2008)

@MSB
O.K. ich wünsche Euch noch ´nen schönen Abend.


----------

